# CD/DVD burning issues

## Hyper_Eye

Ever since I setup a system with a 2.6 kernel I have been having issues with cd and dvd burning. Either they burn extremely slow or fail. I am using gentoo-dev-source 2.6.10-r5, k3b-0.11.18-r1, and cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha01 with the dvdr USE flag. cd's fail more often then not (even as root) and when they don't fail they burn at about 5x (this burner burned at 40x with a 2.4 kernel.) DVD's burn at about 0.5x (It burned at about 4x with a 2.4 kernel using the same media.) I am not using ide-scsi emulation. 

cdrecord --dev=ATAPI -scanbus

shows:

scsibus1:

        1,0,0   100) *

        1,1,0   101) 'DVDRW   ' 'IDE1004         ' '0051' Removable CD-ROM

If anyone can offer some help I would appreciate it.

----------

## Hyper_Eye

I thought I would throw in some more info about the drive.

 *Quote:*   

> localhost mwoodj # hdparm -I /dev/cdroms/cdrom1
> 
> /dev/cdroms/cdrom1:
> 
> ATAPI CD-ROM, with removable media
> ...

 

----------

## vonhelmet

Use cdrdao for CDs. Can't help you with the DVD problem.

----------

## Hyper_Eye

Sorry to drag this thread back up but I am still having problems. I am using the same drive and have tried different media but I get the same results. I am now using gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.11-r4, k3b-0.11.23, and cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha01-r1. I really want to solve this problem. If anyone can offer any advice I would appreciate it.

----------

## Cintra

How are the hdparm results on your harddisks?

mvh

----------

## Hyper_Eye

HDD's:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> localhost mwoodj # hdparm -tT /dev/md0
> 
> /dev/md0:
> ...

 

Those are two WD 80GB SE SATA drives using md device for RAID.

DVD-ROM 16X:

 *Quote:*   

> localhost mwoodj # hdparm -tT /dev/cdroms/cdrom0
> 
> /dev/cdroms/cdrom0:
> 
>  Timing cached reads:   2052 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1024.11 MB/sec
> ...

 

IDE1004 DVD+-RW:

 *Quote:*   

> localhost mwoodj # hdparm -tT /dev/cdroms/cdrom1
> 
> /dev/cdroms/cdrom1:
> 
>  Timing cached reads:   2008 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1003.65 MB/sec
> ...

 

----------

## Cintra

Fast disk! See if this thread helps.. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-292252-highlight-.html

mvh

----------

## piewie

The transfer rates of your drives are ok. Perhaps first you could check the possibly hardware related reasons for your Problems. So you could change the ide-cable. Do you have a special chipset on your mainboard?

Burning a cd and a dvd are two pairs of shoes. For cd you use cdrecord - always use the original sources, keep away from:

> Cdrecord-Clone 2.01.01a01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

> NOTE: this version of cdrecord is an inofficial (modified) release of cdrecord

The next reason for troubles could be the kernel once again. The best version for burning is still 2.6.7. Exspecially when you burn audio. Love-sources have always done a good job for me. Normal data should be no problems with kernel > 2.6.10, although the cache fill is not as good as with 2.6.7. 

For SVCD/VCD use vcdimager <= 0.7.19. 

You also should post the output of cdrecord, when burning fails.

For burning dvd growisofs is used. Always look for the ~x86 versions of growisofs, which is part of dvd+rw-tools. Also here, post the output of the error log from k3b/growisofs. 

You could also try knoppix to find a useable kernel version for you.

----------

## Hyper_Eye

 *Quote:*   

> # CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC is not set
> 
> CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y 

 

I tried this and it hasn't made a difference. Burns are still very slow.

----------

## Hyper_Eye

Anyone have any more suggestions? This is extremely annoying.

----------

## charlton

I think this might just be a kernel bug.

I've been having the same problem with all kernels past 2.6.9.  It doesn't seem to be able to turn on UDMA100 for sata (I have the nvidia sata).  Each time I boot a new kernel it hangs right between the following two lines:

```
libata version 1.02 loaded.

sata_nv version 0.03

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9F0 ctl 0xBF2 bmdma 0xC800 irq 11

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x970 ctl 0xB72 bmdma 0xC808 irq 11

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:74eb 83:7fea 84:4023 85:74e8 86:3c02 87:4023 88:203f

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/100, 488395055 sectors: lba48

```

(taken from my dmesg)  ...unfortunately that last line never gets printed out on recent kernels and it hangs indefinitely until I reboot back to my old 2.6.9-gentoo-r14 kernel.

UPDATE:  whoops..  I may have posted this to the wrong thread.  oh well.

Still,  try the 2.6.9 kernel.

----------

## verlane24

Hyper eye: You ever get this figured out? I am having the same issue with a new pioneer dvr109, though reverting to kernel 2.6.8 doesn't solve my issue.

With the old drive I could write at full speed under 2.6.8, so it's either a power/cable issue, or K3b and or cdrtools. I really doubt it's the cables.

It is driving me to drink. Surely someone knows something?

----------

## TranceTip

Please show me the output of "hdparm /dev/hdx" for each drive.

----------

## verlane24

I don't think it's a DMA issue, but here's the data:

```
/dev/hdb:

 Timing cached reads:   2088 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1043.64 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  108 MB in  3.05 seconds =  35.40 MB/sec

```

```
/dev/hdc

Timing cached reads:   2088 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1043.64 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  read(2097152) returned 225280 bytes

```

errrrr or maybe it is? I don't understand the last line of output there.... I checked it last night and the buffered reads were around 2 MB/sec. Is it the cable?

hmm I guess it was that disk. Swapping disks I get:

```
/dev/hdc:

 Timing cached reads:   2072 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1034.61 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:    8 MB in  3.42 seconds =   2.34 MB/sec

```

----------

## TranceTip

Seems like DMA to me.

Give me the output of "hdparm /dev/hdx", not of "hdparm -tT /dev/hdx".

----------

## verlane24

Well, I do appreciate the help, but I really think it's a k3b/cdrecord problem. Here's hdparm /dev/hdb(hardrive):

```

/dev/hdb:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 65535/16/63, sectors = 46115758080, start = 0

```

And /dev/hdc(DVDR):

```

HDIO_GET_MULTCOUNT failed: Invalid argument

 IO_support   =  2 (16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 HDIO_GETGEO failed: Invalid argument

```

----------

## bollucks

The kernel only supports one interface to cd burning even if the cdrecord author has other ideas:

cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc

----------

## TranceTip

Have you tried setting the IO support to 32 bit instead of 16 bit?

2 MB/s reading speed is really low for the drive.

----------

## bollucks

 *TranceTip wrote:*   

> Have you tried setting the IO support to 32 bit instead of 16 bit?
> 
> 2 MB/s reading speed is really low for the drive.

 

If DMA is on, all the rest are irrelevant.

----------

## verlane24

I did try 32 bit, and 32 bit w/sync. Neither made a difference.

I think 2 MB/sec for buffered reads is pretty close to what I've seen others in the forum getting for DVD drives, but I could be wrong.

 *Quote:*   

>  bollucks said:
> 
> The kernel only supports one interface to cd burning even if the cdrecord author has other ideas:
> 
> cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc
> ...

 

I'm not following. I posted a bug over at KDE, bugs.gentoo.org said it was not a gentoo issue. I may try to swap out the ide cables again.

Not sure if it related, but when booting it takes bios a long time(5 secs or so) to detect the secondary master, which is the drive in question. So maybe it's the freaking cable, or the bios.

----------

## verlane24

OK, now I'm pretty sure it's the cable.

Booted into my ancient windows partion and had the same problem. Then I tried different media(48X), and they would only burn at 32X. 

Then I switched the IDE cables. Same issue, but I did notice that BIOS detected the IDE devices alot faster during POST.

Finally I got the bright idea to check my logs.

Several dma_intr errors on my hdb(hardrive) in current logs. Then I looked back at yesterday's before I had switched cables. Same, but on hdc and hdd(cd drives). 

Sorry to waste everyone's time. I did not have an extra 80 wire ide cable, and was too cheap to go buy one.....

Thanks to those who tried to help!

----------

